# Kidney infection or pregnant????? Need opinions please xo



## eager.4.U

Alright so some of you might know I have been expriencing lower back/tailbone pain, hip/thigh aches and knee aching since around last wednesday. I researched about it and I have read that during early pregnancy the hormones released can cause the ligaments to relax; thus back pain, hip pain etc.. But then I came accross information about kidney infections. I haven't read anything on how it can cause hip and knee aches, but I have read that it can cause back pain. 

First off, when I pee it does not burn and is not painful. I do not have the classic 'urge to pee constantly' like I have had in the past while having a UTI. I did not have any signs of a kidney or UTI infection before my lowerback/tailbone started aching. I just find this really weird...

I've had other 'early pregnancy symptoms' like one morning of reallyyyyy bad constipation, then few hours later turning into diahrea. I haven't been pooing as often as I used to. I have felt a little bit of nausea here and there, but not so much to feel like vomitting. Also an increase in breast size with some dark veins, some the actual nipple area..

I havn't done anything traumatic to my back or legs. I am just... confused! I have taken a pregnancy test this moring, three days before AF, and got a BFN.. 

Today I will be going to a clinic to take some urine sample and see whats up with all of this.

I wanted to know some of your opinions on what is happening here?!


----------



## Mummymelie

I suffer with uti and kidney infections and they really make me feel awful! I have high temps and when it's my kidneys the pain is lower back but towards the sides, hopefully it's an early sign and you will get your BFP soon :)


----------



## iBabyGirli

I think the best course of action is to go visit a doctor which is good that you are taking.


----------



## eager.4.U

Mummymelie said:


> I suffer with uti and kidney infections and they really make me feel awful! I have high temps and when it's my kidneys the pain is lower back but towards the sides, hopefully it's an early sign and you will get your BFP soon :)

Is that the only symptom you get while having a kidney infection? I tried hiting the area where my kidney's are and no pain.. only have pain at the tailbone/bum area?


----------



## eager.4.U

bump


----------



## Mummymelie

If it was your kidney if you press that area it really hurts! I would say its not a kidney infection fingers crossed for u :)


----------



## eager.4.U

I really hope not! Do you think it would be normal to have thigh/knee aching during a kidney infection?


----------



## zelly1

Ive had two kidney infections before. One was really bad and only hurt the lower part of my back on one side. No probs when weeing though. I couldn't eat, sleep, sit, everything was so uncomfortable.

Hopefully its a bfp for you

Good luck


----------



## Mummymelie

Nope never had thigh or knee pain with my infections!


----------



## eager.4.U

Zelly - I have no problems eating hahaha Was craving cinamon rolls all weekend, my OH got me some and finished the pack in two days LOL oh man.... I felt so guilty afterwards :haha: I have had some trouble sleeping, but thats just because I couldnt sleep lol Was your pain next to your tailbone? Mine is almost directly on it I think... Did it hurt when you hit your kidney area?

Mummymellie - ahhh good! I'm REALLY hoping its nothing that tricked me into thinking I might actually be prego.


----------



## zelly1

eager.4.U said:


> Zelly - I have no problems eating hahaha Was craving cinamon rolls all weekend, my OH got me some and finished the pack in two days LOL oh man.... I felt so guilty afterwards :haha: I have had some trouble sleeping, but thats just because I couldnt sleep lol Was your pain next to your tailbone? Mine is almost directly on it I think... Did it hurt when you hit your kidney area?
> 
> Mummymellie - ahhh good! I'm REALLY hoping its nothing that tricked me into thinking I might actually be prego.


Lol. It was right on the side. Not near tail bone and never tried hitting it, lol


----------



## eager.4.U

Hahaha well I've read that doctors will tap you inn the back to see if you react with a pain sensation, so I tried doing it to myself and havn't felt any pain where my kidneys are!


----------



## zelly1

eager.4.U said:


> Hahaha well I've read that doctors will tap you inn the back to see if you react with a pain sensation, so I tried doing it to myself and havn't felt any pain where my kidneys are!

Oh right, lol! Go to the drs and theyll check your urine


----------



## star25

Hi, i had a kidney infection last week, no problems with waterworks or pain when going, just the pain in the kidney, lower back to the side, was stabbing and agony until i started the antibiotics, hope you get your bfp :) x


----------



## eager.4.U

hmmm I dont really think I am in agony, just a dull aching sensation in my tailbone/lower back and hips.. 

Maybe im just going CRAZY :haha:


----------



## eager.4.U

I keep drinking lots of water and also diluted cranberry juice, and I've been peeing alot more and its very clear. I also chugged a whole glass of water with lemon juice and a little bit of sugar to cut out the acid. Just went for a full load pee and was as clear as can be without any sign of burning! I'm doing this just in case.. you never know!


----------



## MrsFX

I have the exact same thing. Woke up with a pain in my side to the right where my kidney would be. DH also said of u poke it and it doesn't hurt its not kidney and I've had a uti before and know the pain. Had some strange water works this week but it's improved. The pain is a dull ache when I move and not getting worse. I'm not sure where I am in my cycle. Im pretty sure I OV early cd 11/12 and I'm on cd25 so due any time but cycle length is 26-30 so I don't want to get my hopes up. We've been trying for 20 months and I've never had bfp. It's either that or uti. Tempted to go to the dr tomorrow to find out as it is uncomfortable.


----------



## nandk

Had a similar experience last july went the nhs walk in centre with what i thought was a water infection (was on depo injection) only to find out i was pregnant! Sadly ended in a miscarriage but i had pains in lower back at my kidneys and felt sick


----------



## xlouloux

When I have had kidney infections in the past It has always just hurt on the one side and you could definitely feel the pain when It was pressed. The doctor will feel your tummy and back (or atleast they should) to see where the pain is, they always asked me if I was pregnant aswell (I wish). I often experience a lot of dizziness with infections aswell. I hope it turns out you are pregnant and gl xxxx :D


----------



## eager.4.U

Alright so I went to the docs, they took a urine sample and I do not have a kidney infection, and also said the pregnancy test turned out negative....

He said he dosn't understand why I would have lower back pain, thigh and knee pain.. He said u might be pregnant and just ovulated later. He said I'll know wednesday if my period comes or not.


----------



## eager.4.U

bump for my message above ^^^


----------



## MrsFX

My back pain has gone and taken other pg symptoms with it. Shame
Good luck eger.


----------



## Mummymelie

Hope you get your bfp! Didn't sound like an next ion which is good I'm keeping my fingers crossed for u! :)


----------

